# do custom footbeds need to be worn in?



## johnnyt (Mar 29, 2013)

hey guys, i was continuously having bad front foot pain, and decided to get custom footbeds from a professional an experienced boot fitter..

First session wearing them i noticed the pain still came back after the first run, but was not as bad before, and did not last as long, but i still needed to take my boot off twice, instead of the 4-5 times as i used to, before it went away..

I know theres the possibility that footbeds may not be my main solution, and it could be other factors instead, but has anyone needed to wear their footbeds a few times before it fixed their pain issues, or if it doesnt work the first time, it probably never will?

any feedback appreciated,

thanks!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

When I was fitting people with footbeds I said expect to come back one to two more times for minor tweaks to make sure they were perfect. You may need that. Or as you mentioned your feet might need to get used to them just a bit. What's going on is they're helping to retrain your muscles in your feet which explains why instead of 4 to 5 times you took your boot off it was only twice. Call your fitter, see what they say and just explain the whole situation. The big thing is maintaining a dialog between the two of you.


----------



## johnnyt (Mar 29, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> When I was fitting people with footbeds I said expect to come back one to two more times for minor tweaks to make sure they were perfect. You may need that. Or as you mentioned your feet might need to get used to them just a bit. What's going on is they're helping to retrain your muscles in your feet which explains why instead of 4 to 5 times you took your boot off it was only twice. Call your fitter, see what they say and just explain the whole situation. The big thing is maintaining a dialog between the two of you.


Thanks for the feedback! With the tweaks you mention can they do this to the current custom footbed, or do I need to remake a new one for eg front foot only?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Usually it's to the existing footbeds, unless they fucked something up really bad. I've only ever had to remake footbeds a handful of times for people so I wouldn't put too much emphasis on that.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

A lot of people eschew custom orthotics for this very reason. When you first wear them, they tend to be uncomfortable to painful, depending on how much correction you require. But BA nailed it. Let your feet get used to it and communicate with your fitter or ortho. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyt (Mar 29, 2013)

Ill try them out a few times, thanks for the feedback!


----------



## johnnyt (Mar 29, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Usually it's to the existing footbeds, unless they fucked something up really bad. I've only ever had to remake footbeds a handful of times for people so I wouldn't put too much emphasis on that.


I spoke to my boot fitter today and told him I'm still getting some pain on the outside of my leading foot.. He said alterations can be done to the insole, but outside pain probably is a boot issue? What do you think?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Well it depends on where it is on the foot. It could be a liner issue, it could be as simple as just needing to have that side of the footbed ground down a little to fit better in the liner. Can't really say without looking at your foot, boot, and footbed.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

I bought cheap Burton mOtos and so regreted it. For 1st 2 weeks boots were great, but then their cheap liner started to give up, right where toes flexes and it was so painfull to ride in them that for next season I will buy new boots for at least 300$

How is your boots liner, any defects or grease on it?


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

It could be your binding angles or strap locations too. I know I had a burning sensation right at the balls of my feet and making a few adjustments to my bindings I think I bumped my front one outwards three degrees and I started putting my toe strap over my toes. Rather than on top of my boot. Seems to have helped quite a bit.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Extazy said:


> I bought cheap Burton mOtos and so regreted it. For 1st 2 weeks boots were great, but then *their cheap liner started to give up, right where toes flexes* and it was so painfull to ride in them that *for next season I will buy new boots for at least 300$*
> 
> How is your boots liner, any defects or grease on it?


I think you're missing the point here,.. we're talking about "Custom" boot liners/footbeds!! Why buy another pair of $300.00+ boots when/if you can fix the issue with a set of custom footbeds? Especially since those new boots will _still_ come with cheap shitty footbeds???

My custom molded footbeds cost me around $120! At the time I thought that was a ridiculous price as the pair of 32 ST Boa's I was putting them in only cost me $130! But I was having all sorts of foot pain issues and I needed to do something. I got a no questions return guarantee on those liners from the shop manager and figured, what the hell!

_BEST BOOT/GEAR FIT INVESTMENT I'VE MADE TO DATE!!!_ :thumbsup:

(…shout out another sincere "Thank You" to BA & his boot fitting expertise!!!) :bowdown:


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> I think you're missing the point here,.. we're talking about "Custom" boot liners/footbeds!! Why buy another pair of $300.00+ boots when/if you can fix the issue with a set of custom footbeds? Especially since those new boots will _still_ come with cheap shitty footbeds???
> 
> My custom molded footbeds cost me around $120! At the time I thought that was a ridiculous price as the pair of 32 ST Boa's I was putting them in only cost me $130! But I was having all sorts of foot pain issues and I needed to do something. I got a no questions return guarantee on those liners from the shop manager and figured, what the hell!
> 
> ...



I think you missed the part where BA did mention it can be a liner issue also.

Boot fitting sometimes does require more than getting a custom insole made. Sometimes the liner needs to be modified, or sometimes you just bought the wrong boot.

Though my insoles coated me nearly $500 which includes other failed attempts. The one I went to took a mold of my feet (and took a lot of measurements) and a few days later, made me a custom orthotic specific to my boots and feet (I had to leave my boots with him).


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you buy a cheap boot like the Burton Moto don't bitch and moan when it breaks down. There's a reason it's cheap. 

As far as liner issues this is where having a competent boot fitter comes in. I can't tell you how many times I've opened up a liner to pull out foam or cut flex point into it. Duct tape truly is one of the greatest tools for boot fitting.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> I think you missed the part where BA did mention it can be a liner issue also.
> 
> Boot fitting sometimes does require more than getting a custom insole made. Sometimes the liner needs to be modified, or sometimes you just bought the wrong boot.


No, I didn't miss that, but I did focus on the statement for "new" $300 boots as a probable/possible "fix!" Moto's may actually be cheap, crummy boots. I wouldn't know. I am very aware that a good fit encompasses a multitude of variables. I can't wear ANY Vans boots. Something about the design of the boots soles just didn't work with my feet. Every pair I tried bothered my feet as soon as I stood up in them. Every pair of Vans, every model I tried! So I also have experience that sometimes? It _is_ just the boot. 

I bought and returned 3-5 different pairs of boots before I settled on my 32's. And even tho they were by far the best fitting, comfortable boots I had ridden? I still had some major foot pain issues. I had the liners heat molded. Tried loose lacing, tight lacing, socks, aftermarket Superfeet insoles,.. Nothing worked well enough to keep me from needing to unstrap my board and boots every 3-4 runs to give my feet some relief. 

Part of "my" problem was also a result of a bad fit for my board and binders. (...a wide board and L bindings for 10.5 boots!). I was learning all this the spring of '11. Riding ice and snowcrete! In order to get that board up on edge I was cranking myself into those boots n bindings sooo tight, it's a wonder my feet didn't die from lack of circulation and necrosis!! :dunno:

So there's another possible variable in the boot fit / foot pain equation! What I'm saying is that even after finding the best solution for ALL of the above issues? I still had more than some small amount of foot pain/discomfort issues. Maybe 55-70% of the problems still remained. They final solution for me in this entire equation was the custom molded footbed. After that, 90-95% of my foot pain disappeared. 

At this point I have to consider that the final 5-10% of my foot pain,...? Is just caused by my utterly fucked up feet!!! :eusa_clap: . There's yet _another_ very real and possible variable to consider in all this! :blink: 

If I've learned nothing else from hanging around in this forum, or from BA's boot fitting advice? It's that often, none of this is a simple "one trick fix!" That and that new $300 boots are not always the best solution! 

Best of luck to the OP! Keep bangin' away at it. You'll find something that works eventually! :thumbsup:


----------

